# Best trim saw?



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a trim saw. I've use the Skil 5 1/2" saw and have been pretty impressed with it, but I want to find out if there is something better out there. I prefer the blade on the left side, and I need a cutting depth of at least 1 1/2", 2" would be better. What's everyone's opinion?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

TempestV said:


> I'm thinking of buying a trim saw. I've use the Skil 5 1/2" saw and have been pretty impressed with it, but I want to find out if there is something better out there. I prefer the blade on the left side, and I need a cutting depth of at least 1 1/2", 2" would be better. What's everyone's opinion?


These are the Champs to me.
I prefer the 4½, but blades 
aren't gonna be available at the
corner hardware.
http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/ProductCompare.aspx?Prod1=11002&Prod2=11003


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I had that little PC circular saw.
Didn't it come for right or left hand?
Used it a half dozen times and a guy I let go grabbed it on the way out. Never seen the saw, or the thief again. Very nice and stable cutting tool.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes mine was a left hand too.
It met a similar end.
Guess they are also popular with
scumbags.:whistling


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

about the 6" pc- the site lists the cut depth at 1 5/16"- that isn't correct is it? Wouldn't a 6" saw cut deeper than that? Also, any idea how available the 6" blades are?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

TempestV said:


> about the 6" pc- the site lists the cut depth at 1 5/16"- that isn't correct is it? Wouldn't a 6" saw cut deeper than that? Also, any idea how available the 6" blades are?


6" blades are easy.
The specs must be screwed up
cause it says it cuts deeper at 45º
than 90º!
I never used one to cut anything but
plywood or paneling, so I don't remember 
how deep.:no:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Just went out to the truck and took a quick measurement. With the blade I have on there it will cut 2 1/8" deep at 90*.

As for the PC 6" Saw Boss 345, I have 2 of them. And I really like these saws, and even use them for framing like up on the roof where you don't really want to use a heavy saw.


----------

